# Should I worry about what my goat eats while on the trail?



## rowangoat (Jun 17, 2009)

When we are on the trail my goats taste everything(like most goats do). But I know that there are poisonous plants out there. Should I worry about what they eat or should I just trust that they are not going to eat anything that is bad for them?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Don't trust them to protect themselves. You need to know what plants are in the area where you hike and also carry antidote for poison such as Toxiban or activated charcoal and pepto bismol.

You can check with you rlocal county extension agent for handouts on these plants or resources.

Cornell University has a great toxic plant website. You can google it.


----------

